# JD214 Starter



## Ledbelly (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi folks, I'm looking for help with my JD214 with a starter or some other problem. The starter will spin yet not engage the flywheel when I turn the key. I used jumper cables to jump from the positive battery post to the starter and the starter will spin yet not engage. 

Ledbelly


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

probably time for a new one. when i was growing up my parents had a 212. it's been a long time since it happened, but if i recall, that's what theirs did when it went bad.


----------



## Ledbelly (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help, much appreciated


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Something you might check is to ensure the starter mount ears are not cracked on the engine where the starter mounts.


----------



## Ledbelly (Jun 3, 2007)

I removed the starter today looked it over the mounting ears are ok, not sure if the next step I took is good or not, I did it anyway. 

I hooked jumper cables to my truck and to the starter that I removed low and behold it spun the gear also extented and retracted. I reinstalled the starter back on the engine put a fresh battery in the mower. The starter turned the engine over, This worked for about 4 attemps to start the thing. after the 4 attempts the starter would only spin and the gear would not engage the flywheel. any thoughts or ideas?


----------

